# Mattress cleaning



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I deep clean the car interior quite regularly compared to giving the mattress the odd hoover and flip and I probably spend much less time in the car than I do asleep. So I figured a deep clean may be the order of the day.

What would you guys go for to deep clean it? I have a george wet vac, screwfix carpet cleaner solution, flash APC, AG interior shampoo and high foam shampoo, white vinegar, and a steamer. 

It does have a regularly changed mattress protector on it so its not too bad but everything needs a clean at some point. Worth hitting it with any of the bits I have listed above or is there something else thats worth a shot?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with any product, unless there's staining , just vacuum and occasionally give it a deep clean with the steam cleaner.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I steam clean the mattress every few months, just freshens it up 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

zzrmatt said:


> I deep clean the car interior quite regularly compared to giving the mattress the odd hoover and flip and I probably spend much less time in the car than I do asleep. So I figured a deep clean may be the order of the day.
> 
> What would you guys go for to deep clean it? I have a george wet vac, screwfix carpet cleaner solution, flash APC, AG interior shampoo and high foam shampoo, white vinegar, and a steamer.
> 
> It does have a regularly changed mattress protector on it so its not too bad but everything needs a clean at some point. Worth hitting it with any of the bits I have listed above or is there something else thats worth a shot?


What about Bio-Brisk? That ought to kill anything lurking  , then vac?
Never used B-B so don't know what the residual smell would be like. :speechles


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks chaps. I think there is possibly the faintest outline of a sweat  mark on there which is stopping it being as sparkly white as it was when new. Any suggestions for returning it to sparkly new whiteness?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you get a spring mattress too wet, it could start rusting and squeaking underneath... from experience (a long time ago)

Any fabric cleaner and a sponge, follow up with a damp towel and a hairdryer does the trick. I think I used a foaming carpet cleaner last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried quite a few different things and in the end I hit it with a strong mix of bio washing powder and water, agitated with a sponge and then used the george to rinse and extract. It seems to have worked quite well so far.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I know you say it's now done however for those looking here is my advice.
Use a quality mattress protector and launder that. That's it.
I have sold beds for years. Here's the problems I've seen and know can be caused.
For natural fill mattresses (wool, horsehair)
Making these wet causes a hell of a stink. Often lingers for a good long while. Vacuuming can dislodge the fillings and cause them to clump. 
For synthetic filled mattresses (polyester)
Stop being cheap and buy a good mattress
For memory foam
The open cell nature of memory foam makes it very difficult to dry properly. Pockets of water tend to stand in this type of foam and cause mould formation.
For latex filled mattresses (dunlopillo)
Wet cleaning causes an accelerated degrading of the foam shortening the lifespan.
For spring mattresses
As said already wet cleaning can lead to rusting.


----------

